# Updated: The Nikon D5 has Leaked



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

```
<p>Nikon Rumors has leaked the first images of the soon-to-be-announced Nikon D5.</p>
<p>Current rumored specifications:</p>
<p> </p>
<ul>
<li>New 20MP FX sensor (confident)</li>
<li>New focusing module with larger coverage and 153 autofocus points (confident)</li>
<li>Native high ISO of 102,400 (confident)</li>
<li>15 fps (not sure)</li>
<li>Body design similar to the D4s (confident)</li>
<li>4K video 60/30fps (not sure)</li>
<li>Full HD slow motion (not sure)</li>
<li>Update: 2 identical memory cards (not sure CF or XQD, I was told that both memory cards slots are identical and looked bigger than SD – maybe something got lost in the translation)</li>
<li>Announcement expected in early 2016 (confident)</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-23868 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5front1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5front1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="nikond5front1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5back3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5back3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="nikond5back3" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5back2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5back2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="nikond5back2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5top1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/nikond5top1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="nikond5top1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## MrToes (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

I'm really hoping for the sake of my pocket book and for Canon's that the new 1DX MkII is released soon with very impressive spec and actual performance gains!?


----------



## jiphoto (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



Canon Rumors said:


> Current rumored specifications:
> New 20MP FX sensor (not sure)
> 
> 153 autofocus points
> ...


[list type=decimal]
[*]Only 20mp? I'm kinda surprised, seeing as the D3x way back in 2008(?) had 24.5... but whatever.
[*]153 AF points is getting ridiculous, that display is going to be insanely crowded, and selecting any one point is going to take a while. Hope they have some way of coping with that complexity, since even 61 points is pretty crowded.
[*]see #2
[*]But is ISO 102,400 usable? There's no point making it a native ISO if it's still awful.
[*]14fps, 15fps... same difference, Canon basically had this covered with the 1Dx (yes I know it can't autofocus at 14fps, but I can't imagine how a camera could AF at 15fps anyway).
[*]Body, schmody...
[*]4K video at 60FPS? Goodbye Canon C3/500 series market. There's no way Nikon makes THAT big of a jump. 30FPS, maybe, but not 60.
[*]Let's be honest, iPhones have had 1080p slomo video for a year now, it's ridiculous that a dSLR that can shoot 10-15fps 18-20MP stills can't handle 1080p/120fps AT LEAST. It'd be great if Nikon could give Canon the kick in the pants that we seem to need.
[/list]
All in all, sounds like a good camera if all the features actually pan out, but if there's 4k/60 video, anyone who buys this can bid their bank account balance farewell, this is not going to be a $6-7k camera.


----------



## CanoKnight (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

If it really has 4k and the 5d4 turns out not to, then 1000s of dollars worth gear is headed to craigslist and ebay. I am not going to wait another 4 years for a 4k or hope for it to appear in a sub frame model.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



CanoKnight said:


> If it really has 4k and the 5d4 turns out not to, then 1000s of dollars worth gear is headed to craigslist and ebay. I am not going to wait another 4 years for a 4k or hope for it to appear in a sub frame model.



The 1DX2 will have 4k.


----------



## nonac (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

I on the other hand could care less about the video, I shoot still images. I wish I wasn't have to shell out extra $'s for a useless function. 



Canon Rumors said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > If it really has 4k and the 5d4 turns out not to, then 1000s of dollars worth gear is headed to craigslist and ebay. I am not going to wait another 4 years for a 4k or hope for it to appear in a sub frame model.
> ...


----------



## Drum (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

Yes but how many of the 153 focus points are cross type. Nikon had 51 AF points in the D4 of which 15 were cross type, the 7D2 has 65 cross type at 1/5 of the expected price of the D5.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



nonac said:


> I on the other hand could care less about the video, I shoot still images. I wish I wasn't have to shell out extra $'s for a useless function.



This has been beaten to dust on other threads. The evidence seems clear that a DSLR without video would sell far fewer units, so the per-unit retail price would be significantly higher.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

It sounds pretty much as expected. The technology has improved enough to increase the MP by 25% and still have good high ISO capability. This is a camera aimed at pro PJ's and those who have no use for super high MP. 

If its priced $2K below the Canon model, that buys a 24-70 f/2.8 lens or a 70-200, so it might cause a few to switch. Nikon and Canon both seem to offer deals to the big PJ companies trying to get their cameras dominating sporting events where consumers see them all lined up and want to buy that brand. Right now Canon seems to dominate, but Nikon has won out occasionally in recent years. They take your old gear in on trade.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nikon and Canon both seem to offer deals to *the big PJ companies *trying to get their cameras dominating sporting events



Are there any of those left? I thought they'd all fired their staffs, and gone to the contractor model.


----------



## willchao (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

If this has 4k video, 1DX 2 must also have 4k video

question is - what will Canon do with the 1DC?

Will it cripple 1DX2 to make room for 1DC2?

If 5D4 has 4k video - who would buy 1DX2 or 1DC2 for video?

Canon is in an awkward market because competitors have cheap 4k solutions for awhile, with Sony A7 series, Samsung NX1 and Panasonic GH4, each with their log capabilities

If they announce 5D4 with 4k and c-log, it would make a lot of filmmakers very happy since its around the same price range as A7r II but nobody would buy a 1DC2

So maybe they will cripple the 5D4 or 1DX2 by not including clog but then again all the cheap competitors do...

Interesting to see Canon's next move - after all they haven't innovated anything in quite awhile


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



willchao said:


> Interesting to see Canon's next move - after all they haven't innovated anything in quite awhile



So true. Look at Nikon's recent use of fluorite lens elements, or Sony's recent implementation of uncompressed RAW files – Canon should really strive to match such innovations. :


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



willchao said:


> Interesting to see Canon's next move - after all they haven't innovated anything in quite awhile



True, they've been complacently wallowing in profitability and market leadership for a decade. Perhaps they can innovate some red ink in the coming year or two.


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

Interesting Google Trends... Sony has recovered a bit in the last two years (not surprisingly), while Canon and Nikon continue their downard slide...


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



justsomedude said:


> Interesting Google Trends... Sony has recovered a bit in the last two years (not surprisingly), while Canon and Nikon continue their downard slide...



I'm not sure what we're supposed learn from this chart...what do you think is the significance?


----------



## TeT (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



justsomedude said:


> Interesting Google Trends... Sony has recovered a bit in the last two years (not surprisingly), while Canon and Nikon continue their downard slide...



To me; it looks like business as usual, Canon over Nikon and Sony all over the map


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



willchao said:


> Interesting to see Canon's next move - after all they haven't innovated anything in quite awhile



I imagine you're talking DSLR bodies here, right? Because I feel their newer tech in their lenses have been praiseworthy.

1 bit of tech I'd like Canon to copy from Nikon is that window for their viewfinders so that I don't need to remove my eyepiece when shooting long exposure


----------



## MrToes (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

What the hell Canon! Put all these patents you have to use! Show us how good you are!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

For those that keep saying Canon have to do this or that to play catch up.

Rumoured Nikon D5.
15fps, 100,000 iso native, 20MP.

1DX been out for years.
14 fps, 50,000 iso native, 18MP.

D4s been out for years.
11fps, 25,000 iso native, 16MP.

Do you seriously believe the 1DX MkII specs won't make the D5 look as bad as the D4s, which was actually a refresh because the D4, that was announced 8 months after the 1DX, just wasn't competitive enough?

The D5 is Nikon's answer to the 1DX, it will probably take them another four years to catch up to the 1DX MkII.


----------



## dolina (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

Please, CFast cards.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



dolina said:


> Please, CFast cards.



Why? That is so arbitrary.

I don't want one single video enhancing feature that costs a singe cent. I don't want a heaphone socket, I don't want CFast, I don't want 4K heat sinks. 

I want the best stills camera Canon is capable of making.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

Do I really hear people complain about more AF points? Ridiculous....

If they fill the entire frame with AF points I'll be as happy as ever. They won't show everyone lit up constantly, why would anyone even think that? 

I'm hoping for a full customizable layout of AF points in the next pro bodies, choose which ever you want and only have those available.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

The 1dx and the 1dc will be merged AND improved on the new 1dx2.
Better 4k than the 1dc + lots of new and improved features that may not look fantastically better than the 1dx/c on paper, but it will be better to use and produce better photos and video.

Simple.


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



privatebydesign said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Please, CFast cards.
> ...



You would probably pay an extra $1,000 for it. Are you sure that's really what you want?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



Sabaki said:


> 1 bit of tech I'd like Canon to copy from Nikon is that window for their viewfinders so that I don't need to remove my eyepiece when shooting long exposure



What's to copy? Canon's 1-series bodies already have a viewfinder shutter (controlled by a little lever next to the eyecup), I wouldn't expect them to remove it from the 1D X II. Or are you referring to something else?

When shooting long exposures, do you usually compose with the VF, use a remote release, and set exposure with an automatic mode (P, Av, Tv)? The only time you'd want to block light entering the VF is if the camera is making an exposure decision for you when you're not actually looking through the VF, and you're not in Live View. All the VF shutter or eyepiece cap does is prevent light entering through the VF from affecting the metering sensor (which is in the pentaprism housing). In Live View and during exposure the mirror is up so light entering the VF has no effect. 

Personally, I use M for long exposures and usually compose and set exposure in Live View, or if not then I'm looking through the VF when I set exposure (and using the self-timer). The primary time I use the viewfinder shutter is when shooting AFMA test shots (Av mode and a fixed composition), and occasional outdoor ambient portraits in Av where I'm remote triggering so I can be next to a child. Even before getting the 1D X, I never removed the eyecup to use that silly little plastic eyepiece cap – rather, I just hung a lens cap on the eyecup and that worked perfectly.


----------



## davidmurray (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



willchao said:


> So maybe they will cripple the 5D4 or 1DX2 by not including clog but then again all the cheap competitors do...
> Interesting to see Canon's next move - after all they haven't innovated anything in quite awhile



Personally I would very much hope that Canon not clog up their new models with unnecessary or ineffective features.

I don't understand why people would use a DSLR for video. They're well set up for stills photography but ergonomically difficult to use for sophisticated video recording,

With respect to your last point, it seems odd that you've said that given Canon's historic cycle of innovation we're in the latter part of a steady, ongoing development cycle. What we're seeing is normal for this stage in the cycle.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



dilbert said:


> What has been left out is that the rumor also says that the 153 AF points cover a wider area but it isn't clear just how much bigger the area is that AF sensor area will cover.



What has been left out is the number and distribution of cross-type AF points (historically for Nikon, low and clustered in the center), and what has also been left out is the number of high-precision f/2.8 dual-cross points (historically for Nikon, zero).


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



davidmurray said:


> willchao said:
> 
> 
> > So maybe they will cripple the 5D4 or 1DX2 by not including clog but then again all the cheap competitors do...
> ...


Possibly unnecessary to you, but required in the current market. A DSLR without video will sell poorly, and per-unit retail price will go up considerably. Leaving out video is no longer an option.



> I don't understand why people would use a DSLR for video. They're well set up for stills photography but ergonomically difficult to use for sophisticated video recording,


For pros, perhaps (I'm not a pro, so I can't comment). For amateurs, good-quality video with imperfect ergonomics is vastly superior to no video at all, or having to buy and maintain separate kit for video.


----------



## romanr74 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



dilbert said:


> Well if it does come out with 153 AF points, every Canon owner is going to be suffering from "small d*** syndrome" because the 1DX/1DXII won't have as many, leading to Canon camera owners feeling inadequate.



I'm obviously not sure about your personality, but mine doesn't work like that. But thank you for speaking for me anyway....


----------



## raptor3x (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



Sabaki said:


> 1 bit of tech I'd like Canon to copy from Nikon is that window for their viewfinders so that I don't need to remove my eyepiece when shooting long exposure



Canon's had viewfinder shutters for a very long time, but they only put them into the 1D bodies while Nikon also started putting them into the D700/D800 bodies in addition to the D4 style bodies.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > 1 bit of tech I'd like Canon to copy from Nikon is that window for their viewfinders so that I don't need to remove my eyepiece when shooting long exposure
> ...



Hi Neuro

Was meaning I'd like to see the viewfinder shutter in all Canon bodies. 

I do all my landscapes in Liveview, manual mode. You saying I don't need to worry about light leak when shooting like that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



Sabaki said:


> I do all my landscapes in Liveview, manual mode. You saying I don't need to worry about light leak when shooting like that?



Correct. In Live View the mirror is up and metering is done from the image sensor. If light entering the VF is affecting your image, your camera needs service.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > I do all my landscapes in Liveview, manual mode. You saying I don't need to worry about light leak when shooting like that?
> ...


Thanks Neuro! I appreciate the education, I had the wrong understanding regarding light leak


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > I do all my landscapes in Liveview, manual mode. You saying I don't need to worry about light leak when shooting like that?
> ...



Unless you own a Nikon.

http://www.photographio.com/cover-viewfinder-long-exposures/

https://photographylife.com/how-to-fix-light-leaks-in-long-exposure-photography

https://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/3c2l1t/block_your_viewfinder_when_taking_long_exposures/


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*

Wow so much hate. I guess there is nothing they can do for you. 


jiphoto said:


> [list type=decimal]
> [*]Only 20mp? I'm kinda surprised, seeing as the D3x way back in 2008(?) had 24.5... but whatever.
> [*]153 AF points is getting ridiculous, that display is going to be insanely crowded, and selecting any one point is going to take a while. Hope they have some way of coping with that complexity, since even 61 points is pretty crowded.
> [*]see #2
> ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



privatebydesign said:


> I want the best stills camera Canon is capable of making.



So when does your 5DSR arrive?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



3kramd5 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I want the best stills camera Canon is capable of making.
> ...



A couple of days after I have personally played with 1DX MkII RAW files if they are not what I need.

So far I see no reason to go to the 5DSR from my 1DS MkIII's for my personal uses, I truthfully don't need the MP but the post 2012 RT flash functionality would be nice as would the higher iso capabilities better rear screen and a few other bits and pieces. However, I have been a 1 series user for the longest time, things like faster sync speed, AF point linked spot metering, battery life etc are difficult to give up if you are used to them and if the 1DX MkII has 24ish MP then it would suit me and my shooting better than a 5DSR.

As an aside, for low iso shooting the 1DS MkIII was years ahead of its time, secondhand they are the digital camera bargain of the day.


----------



## gunship01 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



privatebydesign said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Please, CFast cards.
> ...



What he said.

I second the motion.


----------



## Tugela (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



jiphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Current rumored specifications:
> ...



The 28 MP sensor in the NX1 is capable of full sensor reads at 240 fps, and that is a 2014 camera, so all of those specs are entirely doable with a 2016 processor onboard. Translate that to a FF frame format with 20 MP and you should get a sensor that will match the specs.

The speculative specs given for the D5 are completely in the range expected for a flagship 2016 camera with up to date technology. I would say that anything less from any manufacturer should be considered sub-par and unacceptable.


----------



## Tugela (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



privatebydesign said:


> For those that keep saying Canon have to do this or that to play catch up.
> 
> Rumoured Nikon D5.
> 15fps, 100,000 iso native, 20MP.
> ...



IF they were both developing their own sensors, since neither is a leader in silicon development. 

In 2015 however Canon are still doing their own thing whereas Nikon will be sourcing their silicon, so I think we can expect the D5 to have better internals than the 1DXM2 this time around.


----------



## Tugela (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



davidmurray said:


> willchao said:
> 
> 
> > So maybe they will cripple the 5D4 or 1DX2 by not including clog but then again all the cheap competitors do...
> ...



The reason is that it allows people to use one camera and shift from one mode of shooting to the other with the press of a button.

Shooting video with a DSLR/MILC isn't that different from using a dedicated video camera btw, provided that the camera has video tools built into the firmware (which isn't the case with most prosumer models - they only have nominal video functions).


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



privatebydesign said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



My expectation is that the 1Dx successor will be better in weather, have better AF and tracking, have better metering, probably have better video, etc., but that the 5DSR will produce better stills (even if it's harder to get them right in certain scenarios).

We shall see!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 15, 2015)

So they still have only one button where the AF-ON is... One of my most used features with the 1dx is the reassigned exposure lock button to bring out a completely different AF setup by moving my thumb half a centimeter. Why would they just leave that space for nothing on model after model?

And the two joystick, one which is impossible to use with gloves I will never get. Other than that they finally moved the iso-button.


----------



## Tugela (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Continuous burst shooting is not directly related to card write speed. The bottleneck is the processor's ability to process the data coming off the sensor. The number and duration of the burst will be dictated by the camera's buffer size. Once the buffer is full, the burst rate will choke back to the processing speed., whatever that happens to be for a particular system.


----------



## sanj (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



3kramd5 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Likely. At least at ISO 100.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Oh Dilbert!

Camera manufacturers put things called buffers inside, this is like a holding pen for information on its way to the cards. Good cameras have good buffers, cheaper cameras have smaller buffers.

If your point had any validity to it can you explain how the 1DX achieves 12 fps if the card write speed limits it to only 8fps? Or how about the fact that the actual RAW limit before slowdown (filling the buffer) is over 30?

If you are so badly mistiming your shot that you are constantly shooting 31 shot bursts in RAW you need a new job.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



privatebydesign said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Please, CFast cards.
> ...



+1, zero interest in video features especially in this segment


----------



## romanr74 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



dilbert said:


> It is really funny reading the excuses people make up for Canon not to use the latest technology available. It is almost like people are using tools in one of the fastest changing industries but are afraid of more change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't want my camera to be designed based on such requirements. other than the timing i don't think that bird shot is very impressive...


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 16, 2015)

Four pages, and still no clarification about what is leaking from the D5....


----------



## clicstudio (Dec 16, 2015)

Great. Still looks hideous as most Nikon equipment.
I know u don't "see" the look of a camera on photos but still, Canon cameras are smooth, shiny, rounded, ergonomically right and with readable fonts on the screen...


----------



## MrToes (Dec 17, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Four pages, and still no clarification about what is leaking from the D5....



*LOL! Good Point!*


----------



## Tugela (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



dilbert said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Um, no. The role of the buffer primarily is to store the serial data stream coming off of the sensor prior to processing into the actual files, which generally happens way faster than any processor can handle. The processor reads the data out of the buffer, but once the buffer is full the frame rate will drop to whatever the processor can handle because there is no space to put any more data.

Buffers can be placed before or after processing, but in modern cameras the buffer is used for both. Since the incoming data stream vastly exceeds the processing speed, ultimately it will be the buffer size and how that relates to the data rate of the sensor read that determines things like frame rates and burst duration. This is why your camera will often continue to process data long after you have actually taken your shots (a long exposure for example, where data is collected over a period of time and then summed).

Once you reach a certain value, using faster cards results in minimal increases in frame rates for this reason.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Nikon D5 has Leaked*



Tugela said:


> This is why your camera will often continue to process data long after you have actually taken your shots (a long exposure for example, where data is collected over a period of time and then summed).



You're not helping your case with silly statements like that. In a long exposure, the data *are* collected ('data' are plural, nor singular) over a long period of time and summed by the sensor, while the shutter is open – once the shutter closes, there's no difference between a long and short exposure in terms of processing. If your camera continues 'processing' you are confusing that with long exposure NR, where a dark frame of the same exposure duration is taken and subtracted (which removes hot pixels, but actually _adds_ random noise) – that extra time is the second exposure, not 'processing'. 




dilbert said:


> The system can only go as fast as the slowest component and right now the slowest component is the CF card.



In practice, the mirror is the limiting factor that determines fps. The buffer size then limits the number of shots that can be taken at that frame rate. Only after the buffer is full do other factors come into play.


----------

